# Pick your stock game !!!!



## BigAl RIP

OK .
Time to pick you stock for our winter stock market game . It will be for 6 months . Pick and hold for 6 months .You have $10,000 to invest .

Game will start Sept 1st :

My pick is all $10,000.into CHK
It is selling at $26.02 a share = 384 shares .

I will refigure the buying price/shares for Sept 1st or we can start when you guys are ready .
Edit :
 We might as well start today since we have 3 players .Anyone else can jump in when they have time .


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: Pick you stock game !!!!*

wish we would have started yesterday . I am up 2.65% this morning alone


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: Pick you stock game !!!!*

HIMX.  1215 shares @ $8.23.  Eat my dust, bitches.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Pick you stock game !!!!*

REXX 678 shares at $14.75


----------



## jpr62902

*Re: Pick you stock game !!!!*



bczoom said:


> REXX 678 shares at $14.75



 Local operation?


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Pick you stock game !!!!*

Sort of.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Players so far :


Big Al CHK @ 26.02 = 384 shares

Boomer REXX @ 14.75 =678 shares 

Lawman HIMX @ 8.23 = 1215 shares


----------



## BigAl RIP

based on close prices as of today :

BigAl is up $276.48
Boomer is up $67.80
Lawman is Down $-85.05 (who is the bitch now ???)


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> based on close prices as of today :
> 
> BigAl is up $276.48
> Boomer is up $67.80
> Lawman is Down $-85.05 (who is the bitch now ???)


 
 You are.  It hasn't started yet.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Come on People !!!! The rest of you need to get your picks in !!!!! There is money to be made here . Except for "Lawman" whose has chosen a real turd .
 Show your skills !!!Impress your friends and make your enemy's fear you 
 Are you really going to let some back woods opinionated  fat guy named BigAl show all of you up ???


----------



## jpr62902

Yahoo! Finance pages for our picks:

 HIMX: https://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=himx&ql=1
 REXX: https://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=REXX&ql=0
 CHK: https://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CHK&ql=0


----------



## pixie

JNJ $103.60 > 24 shares Johnson and Johnson. Recently bought into by Berkshire Hathaway
XOM $99.24 >25 shares Exxon Mobile. I used to own a bunch… manager sold it right before it really went up...
CAT $108.88 >22 shares Caterpillar. My pick for my own account several years ago. Manager sold it right before it really went up...
DHR $76.46 >34 shares Danaher. Still own this. Not sure what they do.

Whew. That was a bunch of math with no calculator !


----------



## bczoom

Ummm, I thought we were only to pick one stock.  I didn't see plural anywhere.


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> Ummm, I thought we were only to pick one stock. I didn't see plural anywhere.


 
 It don't bother me none.


----------



## pixie

Oh.
I wondered about that..
Just one….
CAT 92 shares.


----------



## pixie

Well … make up our minds ???


----------



## BigAl RIP

The snowcat logger lady picks 92 shares @ $108.88 of a fine American Company !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Players so far :


Big Al CHK @ 26.02 = 384 shares

Boomer REXX @ 14.75 =678 shares 

Lawman HIMX @ 8.23 = 1215 shares 

Snowcat Lady Cat @108.88 =92 shares


----------



## BigAl RIP

Just a little update as to the standings as of today or we can begin on Sept 1 since I AM KICKING YOUR BUTTS .

EAT MY Dust , Lawman aka JPR62902 !!!



BCZoom = $305.10

JPR62902 = $9.72

Pixie = $1.75

BigAl =$453.12


----------



## BigAl RIP

[B said:
			
		

> DHR , Still own this. Not sure what they do.[/B]
> 
> !


 

Here you go . Never own a stock that you do not know what it is and does . That's like handing your hard earned money to a stranger and hoping he will come back with a profit for you .










2200 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Suite 800W
Washington, DC 20037
United States - Map
Phone: 202-828-0850
Fax: 202-828-0860
Website: http://www.danaher.com

Details Index Membership:N/ASector:Industrial GoodsIndustry:Diversified MachineryFull Time Employees:66,000
Business Summary Danaher Corporation designs, manufactures, and markets professional, medical, industrial, and commercial products and services worldwide. The company’s Test & Measurement segment provides test, measurement, and monitoring products that are used in electronic design, manufacturing, and technology development; network monitoring, management, and optimization tools; and security solutions for communications and enterprise networks. Its Environmental segment offers instrumentation and disinfection systems to analyze and manage the quality of water; and solutions and services focused on fuel dispensing, remote fuel management, point-of-sale systems, payment systems, environmental compliance, vehicle tracking, and fleet management. The company’s Life Sciences & Diagnostics segment provides various research and clinical tools for scientists to study cells and its components; and a range of analytical instruments, reagents, consumables, software, and services for hospitals, physician’s offices, reference laboratories, and various critical care settings. Its Dental segment provides dental consumables, equipment, and services for the diagnosis, treatment, and prevention of disease and ailments of the teeth, gums, and supporting bone. Danaher Corporation’s Industrial Technologies segment offers equipment, consumables, and software for consumer and industrial products; and electromechanical motion control solutions for the industrial automation and packaging markets. This segment also provides sensors and controls products instruments to manufacturing markets and electric utility industry; energetic material systems to systems integrators and prime contractors; and supplemental braking systems for commercial vehicles. The company was formerly known as Diversified Mortgage Investors, Inc. and changed its name to Danaher Corporation in 1984. Danaher Corporation was founded in 1969 and is headquartered in Washington, District of Columbia.


----------



## pixie

Thanks, Al.
Pretty broad spectrum of things from dental stuff to braking systems.
It's one I inherited.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I forgot that people have that happen( inherit)  every now and then . I'm sorry .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Standing results :

BCZoom = $135.60

JPR62902 = $255.15

Pixie = $3.68

BigAl =$299.82 

Energy stocks took a beating today.


----------



## jpr62902

We need Dave Nay to set up one of those Google thingies for us.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Jpr is doing some major "Ass Kicking " this morning !!!! Way to go . Up over 3%


----------



## jpr62902

Meh.  Dumb luck.  We'll see come March 1st.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lets just say that JPR is the new leader by a large margin . I'll start posting new results about weekly from now on .


----------



## jpr62902

Screen shot:


----------



## jpr62902

Today's results:


----------



## jpr62902

Ouch!  We took a beatin' this week!


----------



## JEV

If it's still open, I'm in with AAPL at today's close of $101.66  

98 'ish shares.


----------



## jpr62902

This week's results:


----------



## JEV

I guess it's closed for additional entries. Oh well...


----------



## jpr62902

Here ya go JEV.  I put you in at 102.50, the closing price on August 29th.


----------



## JEV

Thanks.


----------



## bczoom

AAPL is growing, HIMX is flat and the CHK/REXX have crashed.

Mine (REXX) is the worst.  Was $14+ when I bought, it's now $3.73.

OPEC increasing supply is killing domestic energy companies... for now.


----------



## jpr62902

Here's a mid day breakdown:


----------



## Helmsman38

My penny stock pick     Natcore     you'll just have to google it to find out…..


----------

